# Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Weiher mit sehr guten Giebelbestand vor der Haustür. Recht große Exemplare. Habe bisher oft gelesen, dass die Fleischqualität von Giebel nicht gerade der Kracher ist. Hat jemand von euch Giebel schon mal sauer eingelegt? 
Fall ja: Wie war das Ergebnis?

Für Alternativen zum sauer einlegen bin ich auch offen. Ich würde nur einfach gern was Leckeres aus den Kollegen machen. Vielleicht hat jemand auch schon mal Fischklops aus Giebel probiert.


----------



## STORM_2012 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Moin 

Wir haben auch viele und große Giebel(50er) in unserem See
Ein älterer Herr in unserer Boots Kolonie räuchert sie immer und isst sie dann mit süß saurer asia  Soße laut einigen Kollegen wohl ganz lecker#c


----------



## schumi9 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Mach ich ähnlich. Giebel ab ca 35 cm werden geräuchert und danach wie Brathering eingelegt. 
Braten oder frittieren je nach Lust und Laune.
Nur es sollte es kein Schlammteich sein aus denen man die Fische nimmt.
Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Gohann (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Schlechter als andere Weissfische kann die Qualität auch nicht sein. Das sauer einlegen dient ja auch dazu, die kleinen Gräten im Fisch entweder zu zersetzen oder weicher zu machen. Mit einem süß- sauren, mit Zwiebeln und Pfeffer und Salz gewürztem Sud holt man bestimmt noch etwas mehr aus dem Fischfleisch heraus.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## wobbler68 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Hallo

Ich lege Karpfen immer sauer ein.
Giebel werden auch nicht schlechter sein.


Und mit den Essig sowie den verschiedenen Gewürzen sollte das schon schmecken.



Mfg
Alex


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Moin,
die Tante aus Polen von meiner Frau legt Giebel immer sauer ein.
Und das ist sau lecker.
Auch gebraten sind sie nicht zu verachten.
Sie sollten nur nicht all zu groß sein. ( man bedenke die Lebensweise )
MfG Scholle


----------



## 42er barsch (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

nur der versuch macht kluch.

probier es einfach aus, musst ja nicht gleich einen ganzen eimer voll abschlagen.

nur durch probieren und letztendlich auch experimentieren habe ich meine ganzen weißfischrezepte erstellt.



gruss


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Sie sollten nur nicht all zu groß sein. ( man bedenke die Lebensweise )


 
Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Giebel und Karauschen leben ähnlich wie Karpfen. Welches Problem siehst du da, wenn sie etwas älter sind?


----------



## Scholle 0 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*

Moin,
Ich sehe da kein Problem, 
Nur den intensiveren modrigen Geschmack bei größeren Exemplaren.
MfG Scholle


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Giebel sauer eingelegt - Wird das was?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Es gibt definitiv bessere Fische zu Einlegen als Giebel - Rotaugen, Brachsen z.B. sind um Längen schmackhafter als die modrigen Giebel.....


 
Da die Karpfen aus den betreffenden Weihern auch ohne Wässern super sind, ohne jeden Modergeschmack, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch die Giebel passen werden. Mal schauen, ob ich dieses Jahr noch dazu komme, ein Experiment zu starten.


----------

